# Bar for my Excursion



## Bruinzfan (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi all! Been snooping on the site for some time but just joined the ranks with a 9'2" Stainless V added to my Excursion 7.3. I upgraded the springs at all 4 corners first of course.

My question is this....Is there anyone that can give me some advise on mounting a light bar. I am hoping to mount it to the roof rack. LED is the direction I am leaning towards. I am thinking full size if I go this route. I feel the smaller mag mounts may have a lot of blind spots between the length of the roof and the roof rack.

Thank you all!

Keith


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Don't run it while its snowing unless you like snow blindness.


----------



## Bruinzfan (Jan 2, 2013)

1olddogtwo;2013987 said:


> Don't run it while its snowing unless you like snow blindness.


Sugestions? Most likely I'll be plowing streets.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Mount on plow itself, over head light will cause too much reflection


----------



## Bruinzfan (Jan 2, 2013)

1olddogtwo;2013992 said:


> Mount on plow itself, over head light will cause too much reflection


 I think we are on different pages. I meant an LED light bar or Strobe lights. Amber in color. Sorry I wasn't clear. I'm looking for options for attaching it to the luggage rack.

Thank you just the same.

Keith


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Some light bars have the "J" hookes that mount to the inner door jam....Like cop cars. That could work. Or your just gunna have to fab something up.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

I use a magnetic led on my F350 CC that has a cap on the bed. Light is very easy to see when it's on.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Bruinzfan;2013997 said:


> I think we are on different pages. I meant an LED light bar or Strobe lights. Amber in color. Sorry I wasn't clear. I'm looking for options for attaching it to the luggage rack.
> 
> Thank you just the same.
> 
> Keith


my bad, I was thinking clear LED light bar, like for extra white lighting.

here's a couple of links

http://www.strobesnmore.com/Whelen-Lightbar-Strap-Kits.html

http://www.strobesnmore.com/Full-Size-Lightbars.html


----------



## Bruinzfan (Jan 2, 2013)

Thank you all!! Much appreciated!


----------



## Bruinzfan (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm thinking about going with the Wolo 7900-A. It's a 48" lightbar. I am just not sure about the length and how it will look. If I remember correctly the roof rack is 47" cross member to cross member. I was thinking a 50" but look better but I really like all the features of the 7900.

(This is if I can get yet another toy past the DW!) LOL

Thanks all.

Keith


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

Dont do white. Just going to point out that technically white isn't legal in MA for anyone other than emergency vehicles. Amber is the way to go, also reflects off the snow less. Check out Strobes N More since they have interior lightbars that go along the upper windshield, and then throw some form of window mounted light in the rear. Should work fine.


----------



## rjk512 (Dec 11, 2013)

If you want 360 degree visibility, rooftop lightbar is the way to go. If you want something a little more discreet and something that doesn't stick out as much, go with an interior setup. 

As far as mounting to the luggage rack goes I'd check with the lightbar manufacturer, I do believe it is possible because I've seen it done around here, just depends on who installs it and/or if the manufacturer offers brackets.


----------

